# Problem w/ pulseaudio and zeroconf-discover module [SOLVED]

## mrfree

I've a PC on my LAN running Ubuntu with pulseaudio configured to share output device over net, running tcpdump I can see mdns packages broadcasted.

I can use the remote device using my notebook running Gentoo with something like 

```
PULSE_SERVER="192.168.1.1" mplayer test.mp3
```

 and all works great, but I'd like to make the remove output device available on my gentoo using the pulseaudio's zeroconf-discover module.

I've enabled "make discoverable PulseAudio network sound devices available locally" but nothing seems to happen and no errors appears in the logs 

```
I: module.c: Unloading "module-zeroconf-discover" (index: #12).

I: module.c: Unloaded "module-zeroconf-discover" (index: #12).

D: module-gconf.c: Loading module 'module-zeroconf-discover' with args '' due to GConf configuration.

I: module.c: Loaded "module-zeroconf-discover" (index: #22; argument: "").
```

----------

## mrfree

Oops... the problem was related with avahi and firewalling, my local iptables rules blocked udp/5353. Opening this port did the trick.

----------

